# C# api?



## markuscjb (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

meine erste Frage bezieht sich auf C#. Ich komme aus der Java Welt, und dort gibt es eine Api. Siehe diesen Link:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/

Da ich mich nun in C# einarbeiten möchte, suche ich nach so einer api. Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich diese api finde?

Ich danke euch schon mal, für die Antworten


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Guck mal hier:

http://www.ecma-international.org/publications/standards/Ecma-334.htm
http://www.c-plusplus.de/cms/module...Downloads&file=index&req=viewsdownload&sid=10

Hoffe da is dabei, was du suchst 

Und auf die Frage, wie man danach sucht: Google.de -> C# Api zum Beispiel


----------

